#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Do we get cheated by cardboard packaging?

## Shana

We often buy the bigger product. if we see a small pack with a price and a slightly bigger pack of the same product with slightly higher price, we'd obviously go for the bigger pack!
But the truth is both packages have the same content. Just the packaging and price is different!
How do we deal with such kind of marketing frauds?

----------

